# Patent: Canon in body image stabilization (IBIS)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

> Northlight Images has uncovered a USPTO patent that shows Canon is hard at work at in body image stabilization (IBIS).
> This particular patent deals with the challenges associated with a moving sensor (IBIS) and sensor-based autofocus.
> We’ve been told that we’ll see IBIS come to the 3rd EOS R system camera later in 2019 or early 2020.



Continue reading...


----------



## padam (Feb 7, 2019)

I guess that means that all four initial EOS R bodies will look different to each other.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 7, 2019)

padam said:


> I guess that means that all four initial EOS R bodies will look different to each other.


If in the way that my 1Ds3, 5Ds and 100D all look very different, but with similarities in design, then yes, let's hope so ;-)

I'm keen to see how they handle the ergonomics of a mirrorless at the 1 series level.


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 7, 2019)

The patent diagram look obvious and generic. I’m surprised that this is not essentially how other companies do IBIS and is already patented somewhere.


----------



## padam (Feb 7, 2019)

keithcooper said:


> If in the way that my 1Ds3, 5Ds and 100D all look very different, but with similarities in design, then yes, let's hope so ;-)
> 
> I'm keen to see how they handle the ergonomics of a mirrorless at the 1 series level.


What I meant was: it is not going to be like it was with the 5D III and 5Ds, the s (or sR) model will be more 'upmarket'.

I guess they won't change everything, but there will be more buttons, dials and the joystick. And I guess the LP-E19 could reappear in the Pro model as well.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Feb 7, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> The patent diagram look obvious and generic. I’m surprised that this is not essentially how other companies do IBIS and is already patented somewhere.



I guess you did not look at the complete pdf linked. This particular patent is strongly coupled to DPAF; and as such is not applicable to e.g. Sony PDAF sensors.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 7, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> The patent diagram look obvious and generic. I’m surprised that this is not essentially how other companies do IBIS and is already patented somewhere.


yes, such is what you get in patents...
Unfortunately you often need to read them to see what's being discussed. problem is that they are never (by their nature) written for ease of reading...


----------

